# Work Bench



## guido45 (Mar 18, 2009)

After spending almost an hour last night trying to chase the incabloc jewel that had pinged off at over 300mph from an ETA 2836 during oiling (luckily Cousins have them in stock) I have decided to build a workbench that can sit on my desk.

I haven't got a lot of room, and it will need to go away before the children get their grubby little paws on it, so I was thinking of something about 40cm deep by 60-70cm wide with nice high sides to help avoid losing any more subsonic rubies.

Can anyone tell me what would be best for the worksurface? I was thinking anything hard would mean more stuff bouncing or skidding away, but then anything fabric would mean fibres - how about neoprene or something like that?

And anybody got any pictures of their setup for inspiration?

Thanks!


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

check how master has things organized maybe you get some ideas

if not still very inspiring stuff

http://www.youtube.com/user/rwsmithwatches#p/c/0/pZPnmJpRSkY


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Bergeon do an anti-bounce mat that is really effective. It's self-adhesive and if you stick it to the bottom of a 'dinner tray' it should help you lose less to the 'bounce effect'.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

guido45 said:


> ..Can anyone tell me what would be best for the worksurface? I was thinking anything hard would mean more stuff bouncing or skidding away, but then anything fabric would mean fibres - how about neoprene or something like that?


To repeat an earlier thread answer. If you have a branch of 'The Range' where you are, for a couple of quid they do A3 sheets of dense-ish thin foam in various colours which make a good bounce-free surface, washable and with no fabric hairs to worry about.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

i attempted a version of this and its on this forum somewhere, but i have the pictures on here http://watchinprogress.com/diy-table-top-homemade-watchmaker-bench/

good luck and let us know how you got on, always interested in seeing others ideas of this.

Thanks

Jonathan


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Jonathans brilliant DIY collapsible was here http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=72911


----------



## guido45 (Mar 18, 2009)

Right, I have completed my workbench. I used the measurements from the bench in "Practical Watch Repairing" as a base, but made it slightly narrower (3' as opposed to 3'4") and added a bit of poetic license to the front edge / sides... I used 12mm MDF for the base, 100mm x 15mm pine for the back and sides and some ebay synthetic leather for the work surface. Pictorial below:

The bits










Base cut to size










Front edge shape cut (to fit my stomach in, says my wife)










Cutting the back to 45Â°


----------



## guido45 (Mar 18, 2009)

Next the glue










"leather" on and held down to dry










Cutting the sides










Fixing the sides and back together


----------



## guido45 (Mar 18, 2009)

Leather roughly cut to size and then drilled through for the screws from the base










Glue and screw base onto back and sides










leather pulled round the front and the baton nailed down over it










and trimmed


----------



## guido45 (Mar 18, 2009)

Then LED strips added at each side (beer needed at this point)










It's alive!










close-up










The first victim awaits










Those are under-cupboard self adhesive LED strips which run off the mains and cost all of Â£12 from Ebay. I still have to finish reshaping /smoothing the sides and then a coat or two of varnish when I can be bothered.

Total cost is in the region of Â£60... I spent Â£40 of that in B&Q on the wood and varnish, lights were Â£12 and the "leather" was about Â£8. I'm not going to mention the jigsaw which packed up during the build


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats great, i wish i had the space to make one of theses, good effort...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very Impressive........ think i might try something similar!!!

Glad it's not just me who has incablocs flying through the air, i did find it...........after 2 hours.............. grey carpet not a good idea to have in your repair room......


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

WOW! 

It's really interesting to see the whole process. Thank you for that


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Great job. Thanks for taking the time and effort to post. Could be an inspiration to the rest of us


----------



## guido45 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words all - I'm not usually one to bother with putting stuff up on forums but I was pretty pleased with how this turned out 

(btw I've now moved the LED strips up about half an inch which allows a bit more light into the middle of the bench)


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

beautifully done

envy


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

I now feel lazy, although I think I could manage the Spitfire bit - nice work


----------

